# Is this a 1960’s JC Higgins?



## Monarkman (May 7, 2022)

latest addition to the family, that I’m making into a cruiser. It had a Komet rear hub if that helps, but original wheels were way to rusty to use.

 It appears to be a 1960’s JC Higgins….made by Murray???
Any help identifying this is greatly appreciated. Thank you.🇺🇸


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> latest addition to the family, that I’m making into a cruiser. It had a Komet rear hub if that helps, but original wheels were way to rusty to use.
> 
> It appears to be a 1960’s JC Higgins….made by Murray???
> Any help identifying this is greatly appreciated. Thank you.🇺🇸
> ...



Looks like a Higgins to me, I have a '62 that is the same frame different chain guard


----------



## Monarkman (May 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looks like a Higgins to me, I have a '62 that is the same frame different chain guard



Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## Rivnut (May 8, 2022)

It could be one of many “space frame” bikes built by Murray of Ohio for any one of many distributors.  Sears, JC Pennys, Gambles, OTASCO, K-Mart, Wards, etc. Murray used the same frame then changed racks, chain guards, tanks, etc. for each distributo. The numbers stamped into the left dropout can be decoded using the Murray serial number project thread on this site. Easiest way to find it is to Google the thread by name.


----------



## Monarkman (May 9, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> It could be one of many “space frame” bikes built by Murray of Ohio for any one of many distributors.  Sears, JC Pennys, Gambles, OTASCO, K-Mart, Wards, etc. Murray used the same frame then changed racks, chain guards, tanks, etc. for each distributo. The numbers stamped into the left dropout can be decoded using the Murray serial number project thread on this site. Easiest way to find it is to Google the thread by name.



Thank you so much for your response!👍🇺🇸


----------



## AndyA (May 9, 2022)

Like Rivnut says, except that that frame is the one used for Sears J.C. Higgins Flightliners (1958-1963). The Spaceliner frames (1964-1968) were different, as shown in the photo below. Have fun!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 15, 2022)

If it is a JCH, there'll be a 502 or MOD 502 before the serial #. Sometimes there's also part of the Sears catalog number there too.


----------



## Monarkman (May 15, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> If it is a JCH, there'll be a 502 or MOD 502 before the serial #. Sometimes there's also part of the Sears catalog number there too.



Thank you so much!


----------

